# Todo por hacer



## Pepes

Contesto: un ragazzo spagnolo parla dell'apertura del proprio blog, prendendo in considerazione la possibilità di aprirne uno nuovo, con un tema preciso e diverso dal precedente.

Frase: La mayoría de las veces resulta más fácil empezar de nuevo que cambiar  lo que ya existe, o por lo menos nos da la impresión de que es así.  Cuadernos nuevos al iniciar el curso, limpios, sin tachones y sin  errores. Nada de lo que arrepentirse, ninguna equivocación. Todo por  hacer.


Tutto da fare?
Tutto da scrivere?

Mi sembra che suoni malissimo in italiano...


----------



## 0scar

Pepes said:


> Tutto da fare?
> Tutto da scrivere?
> 
> Mi sembra che suoni malissimo in italiano...


 
Mi sembra perfetto, ma...


----------



## Massimo_m

Pepes said:


> Tutto da fare?
> Tutto da scrivere?
> Mi sembra che suoni malissimo in italiano...



Per rendere meglio il senso dell'espressione spagnola, anche se in modo meno letterale, forse si potrebbe dire "Ancora tutto da fare".


----------



## otherwise

A volte le traduzioni letterali non rendono esattamente il senso.
Io proporrei come traduzione di "Todo por hacer", la "nostra" espressione: "voltare pagina", che in senso figurato esprime il "ricominciare da zero", il "ricominciare a scrivere su un foglio nuovo" di cui parla l'autore del blog in questione. Oppure "tutto da rifare".


----------



## Estopa

otherwise said:


> A volte le traduzioni letterali non rendono esattamente il senso.
> Io proporrei come traduzione di "Todo por hacer", la "nostra" espressione: "voltare pagina", che in senso figurato esprime il "ricominciare da zero", il "ricominciare a scrivere su un foglio nuovo" .



Anche in spagnolo c'è l'espressione "pasar página", ma si usa per sottolineare che hai fatto degli sbagli e adesso inizi da capo come se non fosse successo niente. Non mi sembra equivalente a "todo por hacer", che suggerisce un vero inizio da zero. 
Sarebbe lo stesso in italiano?


----------



## Tomby

Estopa said:


> Anche in spagnolo c'è l'espressione "pasar página", ma si usa per sottolineare che hai fatto degli sbagli e adesso inizi da capo come se non fosse successo niente. Non mi sembra equivalente a "todo por hacer", che suggerisce un vero inizio da zero.
> Sarebbe lo stesso in italiano?


 Concordo in pieno.
Io non so che succede in italiano [sono ancora ad un livello basilare] ma in spagnolo è como hai detto. A mio parere, in spagnolo l'espressione "_borrón y cuenta nueva_" è equivalente a "_pasar página_" però non a "_todo por hacer_".


----------



## otherwise

Estopa said:


> Anche in spagnolo c'è l'espressione "pasar página", ma si usa per sottolineare che hai fatto degli sbagli e adesso inizi da capo come se non fosse successo niente. Non mi sembra equivalente a "todo por hacer", che suggerisce un vero inizio da zero.
> Sarebbe lo stesso in italiano?



Da noi in Italia "voltare pagina" significa iniziare un nuovo capitolo, in senso figurato, quindi equivale a dire: "iniziare da zero a scrivere un nuovo capitolo della propria vita", cambiando modo di vivere, di pensare, ecc non necessariamente in seguito agli sbagli commessi, ma in senso più generale.

Ma dato che l'espressione "todo por hacer" purtroppo non può tradursi letteralmente con "tutto da fare" (suona male in italiano), altre espressioni alternative che secondo me rendono un po' il senso potrebbero essere: 

- "Tutto da rifare" 
-  "Tutto da reinventare", oppure semplicemente: 
- "Ricominciare/Ripartire da zero".


----------



## Neuromante

Esos "re", esos "re".

Todas las traducciones propuestas cometen el mismo error. En el original no hay la más mínima alusión a que algo se vuelva a empezar o se deje de lado. Simplemente se dice que se empieza una cosa nueva y que, esa cosa,  se empieza de cero.


De hecho se está comparando con un nuevo curso escolar, donde "todo está por hacer". Más contexto que ése...


¿No puede ser "Partire da capo"?


----------



## vega3131

Non potrebbe essere "Tutto per fare e disfare"? Nel senso che potrebbe assere una frase ellittica equivalente a "Fare e disfare è tutto trafficare"


----------



## Massimo_m

Neuromante said:


> Esos "re", esos "re".
> Todas las traducciones propuestas cometen el mismo error. En el original no hay la más mínima alusión a que algo se vuelva a empezar o se deje de lado. Simplemente se dice que se empieza una cosa nueva y que, esa cosa,  se empieza de cero.


Concordo con Neuromante: il testo non parla di "ri-cominciare",  perché non postula un precedente fallimento. 
Non è vero invece che tutte le traduzioni commettono lo stesso errore, come lamenta sempre Neuromante: giusto per fare un esempio a caso , nella mia proposta di traduzione ("Ancora tutto da fare") manca del tutto quel "re". 


Neuromante said:


> ¿No puede ser "Partire da capo"?



No, perché "partire _da capo_" significa appunto   "ri-partire", iniziare una nuova partenza dopo una o più precedenti. Il primo giorno del primo anno di scuola non dico "parto da capo per la scuola", mentre lo posso dire, per esempio, il primo giorno del secondo anno.


----------



## Neuromante

Massimo_m said:


> Concordo con Neuromante: il testo non parla di "ri-cominciare",  perché non postula un precedente fallimento.
> Non è vero invece che tutte le traduzioni commettono lo stesso errore, come lamenta sempre Neuromante: giusto per fare un esempio a caso , nella mia proposta di traduzione ("Ancora tutto da fare") manca del tutto quel "re".



Non mi sono spiegato. Non volevo dire che tutte le proposte abbiano il "Re-" ma che tutte coincido nell fato di sprimere la idea di rifare, o di continuare qualcosa gia inniziata.


----------



## Pepes

e se lo traducessi con "carta bianca"? Si adatta sia letterlamente, riferito al quaderno, che "metaforicamente", nel senso che l'autore dispone della libertà di iniziare quello che vuole da zero.


----------



## otherwise

Neuromante said:


> Esos "re", esos "re".
> 
> Todas las traducciones propuestas cometen el mismo error. En el original no hay la más mínima alusión a que algo se vuelva a empezar o se deje de lado. Simplemente se dice que se empieza una cosa nueva y que, esa cosa,  se empieza de cero.
> 
> 
> De hecho se está comparando con un nuevo curso escolar, donde "todo está por hacer". Más contexto que ése...
> 
> 
> ¿No puede ser "Partire da capo"?



Es verdad, en el original en español no hay la más mínima alusión a que algo vuelva a empezar, más bien se dice que empieza una cosa totalmente nueva, ahora comprendo mejor. Entonces sí creo que el equivalente en italiano sería: "partire da capo" o "iniziare da zero", sin esos "re" que yo he utilizado antes en mi respuesta anterior. Saludos!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Massimo_m said:


> Per rendere meglio il senso dell'espressione spagnola, anche se in modo meno letterale, forse si potrebbe dire_ "Ancora tutto da fare" _


Per me è la soluzione migliore.
Non c'entra nulla il voltare pagina o il ricominciare. Semplicemente il concetto è che non c'è nulla di pronto e che c'è da fare ogni cosa.


----------



## honeyheart

Angel.Aura said:


> _"Ancora tutto da fare" _


Y "tutto ancora *da essere fatto*", ¿sería incorrecto? Porque me parece que así se transmite la idea del original un poquito mejor.


----------



## Massimo_m

honeyheart said:


> Y "tutto ancora *da essere fatto*", ¿sería incorrecto? Porque me parece que así se transmite la idea del original un poquito mejor.



No, in italiano non è corretto dire "da essere fatto". Si potrebbe dire "Tutto ancora dev'essere fatto", ma a questa formulazione tutto sommato continuo a preferire "Ancora tutto da fare", più secca ed efficace. 
Mi piace molto anche la formulazione "Carta bianca", suggerita da Pepes, che senz'altro rappresenta bene il concetto che si vuol tradurre.
Massimo


----------



## chlapec

Alternativamente (interpretazione molto libera): *Una pagina in bianco*.


----------



## Larroja

A me invece piace questa: 


Neuromante said:


> "Partire da capo"


----------



## honeyheart

Massimo_m said:


> No, in italiano non è corretto dire "da essere fatto".


Lo descarto, entonces; gracias por tu respuesta, Massimo.


----------



## Massimo_m

honeyheart said:


> Lo descarto, entonces; gracias por tu respuesta, Massimo.


Figurati, è un piacere  .


----------

